# Front rack/handlebar bag for Big Dummy?



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Anybody running a front rack with a handlebar bag on their Big Dummy? I'm planning to do some touring on my Dummy soon and would like a bag up front that I can access while I'm riding. I'm considering one of the small Nitto front racks and an Acorn Boxy Rando bag. Anyone have a similar setup, or any other handlebar bag setup? Details and pictures would be appreciated. 

I ride an XL Dummy with a long headtube, and I'm worried a rack-mounted bag might sit too low for me to effectively access while I'm riding. I also don't want to attach a bunch of weight to my handlebar, which is why I'm interested in the rack-mounted bags.

Any and all contributions are appreciated!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=519016&page=9


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

I just used one of the smaller Carradice bags on the Dummy. It didn't have the kind of access like you are looking for but it worked for storing stuff.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know, but Rivendell seems to have some pretty neat stuff.

Personally, I would only go with the decaleur type of kit for a front handlebar bag/rack - makes it quick release and moduluar, for different bag set ups. Either that or one of those new integrated basket/handlebars that all seem to be coming out at the same time, and are all the rage this season.


----------



## sutindaya (Apr 21, 2011)

I just used one of the smaller Carradice bags on the Dummy. It didn't have the kind of access like you are looking for but it worked for storing stuff.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Damn Devo! Those frame bags on the dummy look amazing. Sweet setup!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

That is such a bada$$ setup!


----------

